# Inline domestic water filtration?



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Just looking at options for plumbing my Alex in...

Having looked around A LOT (again) I'm starting to think that the "Brita Purity C" series look compact and good.

Ideally I'd probably go with the 0-70% variable bypass head, and then select a filter based on anticipated usage etc.

However - these are quite new and finding anyone with any experience of this is proving tricky, so can anyone comment on the Brita Purity or Purity C range?

Have a look here for details: http://www.brita.net/purityc.html

Certainly appears to be ideal...


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

So.... I guess no-one uses any of the Brita professional inline products (like Purity and Purity C).

... so what are people using for high-end plumbed in espresso machines, in order to give their machines the quality of water required?

Somebody must be able to give me some tips.... please....

Shades


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I wish I could offer some expert advice but, unfortunately, I have none. I really enjoyed your previous thread when you purchased your machine. Sadly, this thread seems to have died a death. You never know though, someone may step in with some handy tips.

On a slightly different note - are you still enjoying your machine? I read your post on another site re: your machine and I loved your answer to your neighbour! LOL.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Since I've just picked up an alex mk2 myself, what seems to be the best water for the alex is RO water with a bit of bicarb added to bring up the tds a little.

Of course that wouldn't be plumbed in, but i've seen an interesting blog by the previous owner about hooking up some large 5 litre bottles full of ro water to the supply line.

I think I read somewhere that the rotary pumps don't need positive pressure, so this would be ok.

As to plumbing it in, those brita purity c filters look interesting and judging by the amount of water i'm getting through, may need to consider that soon.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Rising Power - out of interest, did you buy the Alex MkII which was on eBay last week??


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, been fancying an upgrade from the classic for a while now.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Sweet - you got a bargain. Interested to know how you get on with the machine and hopefully all is in working order.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Yes, been fancying an upgrade from the classic for a while now.


LOL... I was looking at that one as well, which was what ended up costing me £1629 as I upsold myself to the Duetto.

I had a good email conversation with Paul, the previous owner, who seemed to know his beans!

Good to see that it's gone to a good home - bargain price too! I'd offered him £600 cash for it earlier in the week.... ;-)

Not sure about RO water - I think it's TOO pure... The Purity C system (with variable bypass) looks ideal - at least from initial impressions.

As another Classic -> Alex upgrader, how are you finding it???

Shades


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

MrShades said:


> LOL... I was looking at that one as well, which was what ended up costing me £1629 as I upsold myself to the Duetto.
> 
> I had a good email conversation with Paul, the previous owner, who seemed to know his beans!
> 
> ...


Paul was great and very helpful, looks a very well cared for machine.

Yeah, I was a little unsure about RO, how it affects the flavour, even with bicarb added to bring up the TDS. Should have really tried it whilst there









I do like the looks of the purity c system, would certainly save having to fill the tank as often, which seems to be every other session if that. Looks like the c150 would be more than enough for virtually any need.

You can actually use the steam wand unlike the joke of a plastic toy on the classic (never worked out how to get anything underneath it without lifting the whole box up). Love the pour from the single spout but I think i'm going to have to get another bottomless portafilter like I had on the gaggia.

Drip tray is nice and large, love the rotary pump, love the general design, but there are certainly lots of places to burn your hands.

I think with the compak k10 and gene cafe i'll be upgrade free for a while. Must look at the dimmer mod for the gene though...


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Me again!

Just to update anyone that's interested - my quest for the "right" water for my Alex has taken me down the RO path. I deliberated for a LONG time and read a HUGE amount of information on the web about the pros and cons of various different water filtration systems.

In the end, the advice of the guru of the Alex - DaveC - was to go with RO, and that swayed it for me.... so I bought a system from Vyair. This one: http://www.vyair.com/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=33

I've now got to plumb it in, and find space for the filtration unit and pressurised storage tank... should be a laugh, and should annoy the wife! Will post some pictures when it's in and up and running...

Shades


----------



## mimiboo (May 21, 2010)

Hi, this is an old post, but I am very interested in getting a plumbed in filtration system at home and I'm wondering if you got this in and how happy you are with it?

Heres hoping you are still around.....









thanks MB


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Still not in and running... Trying to find the time to get it sorted, but very busy with work and a small baby. Will hopefully have it sorted when I can find a spare few hours - but they're few and far between right now, so still using my Brita filters.


----------

